# WILL YOU REPLACE YOUR PAPER MEU3 WITH A PLASIC CARD MUKW3?



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Despite indications in various publications during the latter part of the old year, no online websites are yet available to enable current MEU3 holders to apply for a new, volountary replacement plastic card known as an MUKW3. The proposed webpage designated was to be activve from 1 Jan 2021. As yet, the address, EAS.CRMD.MOI.GOV.CY remains eerily silent.

The benefits in holding an MUKW3 are the same as those atached to an MEU3 with the added bonuses of durability and portability. The new card is being issued to all those applying for their first perment residency document that would formely be known as an MEU3. I have been led to believe that I can apply for my exchange to receive a MUKW3 so here is my story to date:

On Monday 15 March I rang the Paphos Immigration Department to request an appointment to apply for the plastic ID Card, MUKW3 to replace my yellow paper MEU3. I was told that I must go in person to make the appointment.

Arriving at the Immigration Office at about 0930 on Wednesday 17 March I found it impossible to socially distance from the many souls seeking various Immigration actions and solutions. The Reception Door was internally guarded to allow exit but only infrequent entry. Every time the door opened the guardian of the keep was assailed by a battery of questions from many of the assembled throng. Queries largely made without a proper response. After 50 minutes I nearly managed to squeeze into Reception to be told to leave because the staff were now commencing their 20 minute break.

When the door next opened I was pushed aside by 6 or 7 non-Cypriot and non-British petitioners but manged to gain entry. The keep guardian questioned them all and they were ejected. When I stated my business I was initially told that I must apply on line. I further explained that my application was through her office and the Department would have to record my ‘dabs’ for the new biometric card. Ah, a beaming smile. The service agent asked for my passport, filled out 2 forms, one of them for me and returned my Passport. The form? An appointment to attend for biometric purposes on 28 April, in 6 weeks’ time.

My next visit should be less stressful because I will be able to wave my order paper to the guardian of the keep. I must remeber my Passport, copy of my MEU3 and most importantly,€30.

Sincere Regards

Mike


----------



## nhowarth (Dec 6, 2017)

You may have a MEU 1, 2 or 3, which are known colloquially as "Yellow Slips". These are valid for the rest of your life and will guarantee that you retain your rights in Cyprus as defined under the Withdrawal Agreement (with the United Kingdom) and the relevant European Union law.

So keep your "Yellow Slip" as it will confirm that you are a resident in Cyprus, allow you to travel through a Cypriot Airport without needing a stamp in your passport, vote in local elections, etc.

· A MUKW 1, 2, 3 is the new document being issued to anyone who was resident in Cyprus before the 31st December 2020 but did not apply for and receive a Yellow Slip before the end of 2020.

· A MUKW 1, 2, 3 will be issued in the form of an ID card with a biometric signature containing personal data, it will be valid for 10 years, after which it can be renewed.

You* do not need to change a Yellow Slip* for an MUKW ID card.

But, if you choose you may *voluntarily* exchange your Yellow Slip for the new MUKW ID card for a fee of €30.00. You may wish to do this if you prefer to carry a small card rather than a folded-up copy of your Yellow Slip.

*But at this stage* the British High Commission, the Foreign, Commonwealth & Development Office and the Cyprus Residency Planning Group are not recommending anyone to exchange their current Yellow Slip for a MUKW, until we are sure of *the new regulations*, currently being discussed between the United Kingdom and the European Union.

More on this later!


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

To answer the question posed by the OP - No. I can’t see any benefit from doing so.

Although it seems better to have a credit card size form of plastic ID (or more accurately Alien Registration Card (ARC)) my MEU3 has been scanned and the digital copy held on my iPad and my phone has always been accepted when shown. I also have a printed copy as a back-up to carry with the required Form B for travel authorisation during lockdown. When necessary, I can always print a new ‘fresh’ copy as required whilst keeping the original safe and pristine.

I simply can’t see the benefit of paying €30 for the supposed ‘convenience’ of a MUKW3.


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

It is my understanding that the new MUKW3 has exactly the same standing as the MEU3. Indeed, the Withdrawal Agreement ensures that those who lived in Cyprus as residents before 31 December 2020 will continue to enjoy the same rights and privilidges that existed pre withdrawal. Those holding MEU1 but want to upgrade to MEU3 will be issued with the MUKW3 instead. Their pre Withdrawal rights will not be affected. At the present time, those holding earlier documents showing residency may apply for an MEU1 or MEU3 also enjoying pre withdrawal rights but will be issued with MUKW cards in place of the flimsy yellow MEU1 or 3.

I note that some may object to paying a further €30 for initial issue and then every 10 years thereafter. But like you photo driving license, it is valid up to 70 years old but must be replaced by a new card every 10 years. Additionally, statements concerning MEU1 and 3 facsimilies being accepted may well be generally true but I am uncertain of the ACTUAL legalities of facsimilies having to be accepted. Indeed, my wife who was holding an MEU2 was chastised at the border, re-entering Cyprus for failing to present the original. I also note that some residents have laminated their MEU yellow slips. I suspect that if the relevant lawful authority was to reject the authenticity of a laminated MEU that in the fist instance they would have behaved lawfully if somewhat in a 'jobs woth' fashion. 

Most importantly, for me, is that the original MUKW3 can be kept on my person for 10 years with little deterioration. It is an original document and I believe that it will continue to protect rights. Further, should Cyprus join the Schengen Treaty it should aid access to Schengen countries from non Schengen countries.

Stay Safe

Mike


----------



## mikehump3 (Aug 28, 2012)

Opps. privileges


----------

